# Twin disc clutch questions



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

How is the driveability of a twin disc compared to a 6 puck?I'm considering an ACT T1S-G01 or ACT T2S-G01 with Dual Solid Organic Discs.

Will it chatter much and will it be like an on/off switch?Also how many miles could I expect to see out of it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm using a Textralia Exo-Skel Twin Disc. I don't know how it compares to other clutches. It's over kill but I don't have to worry about it slipping. Its rated to hold around 800. I don't know the exact mileage on the clutch I can find out how many I put on it later, though I got it used from *6QTS11OZ*. It still grabs like nobodys bussness expecally when hammerd on. I DD with it, canyon runs and alittle "dragstrip". I don't recommend it for a city driven car because its a bear to drive at times. Depends on your power goals I would go with a nice single disc.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GM4life said:


> I'm using a Textralia Exo-Skel Twin Disc. I don't know how it compares to other clutches. It's over kill but I don't have to worry about it slipping. Its rated to hold around 800. I don't know the exact mileage on the clutch I can find out how many I put on it later, though I got it used from *6QTS11OZ*. It still grabs like nobodys bussness expecally when hammerd on. I DD with it, canyon runs and alittle "dragstrip". I don't recommend it for a city driven car because its a bear to drive. Depends on your power goals I would go with a nice single disc.


Yea the ACT clutch will be overkill for me too,but I don't want some of the hassles that come with a 6 puck clutch if you don't see them with twins.

How is the driveabilty of it and does it chatter?

Edit:I just now noticed you said it is a bear sometimes which is something I do not want.I drive my car in town often so I may have an issue.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Depends on your power goals I would go with a nice single disc.



Heads and intake are next and will be going on within 6 -7 months hopefully.Then I plan on saving for one of the TVS models,but that will take a while.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> Yea the ACT clutch will be overkill for me too,but I don't want some of the hassles that come with a 6 puck clutch if you don't see them with twins.
> 
> How is the driveabilty of it and does it chatter?
> 
> Edit:I just now noticed you said it is a bear sometimes which is something I do not want.I drive my car in town often so I may have an issue.


I'm not speaking for all twin disc because not all of them maybe the same.

Mine chatters here and there and it also makes a racket when the clutch is depressed. I had people ask me what wrong with my car:lol: It sounds like a motorcycle with a dry clutch. Why it makes the sound, well you have a disc a floater plate and another disc the spin.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I've decided against the twin until I get to the point when I'm making 600+rwhp.Might never happen,but if it does I'll look at the ACT twin again.

Going with a Monster instead.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I ordered a Monster level 3 yesterday!


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

dude you guys are killing me I had a centerforce pressure plate from jegs it holds 600 hp at the wheel kicks but for dirt cheap with an extra disc it only has 20,000 miles on it :confused


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

740tank said:


> dude you guys are killing me I had a centerforce pressure plate from jegs it holds 600 hp at the wheel kicks but for dirt cheap with an extra disc it only has 20,000 miles on it :confused


I'd never buy anything used for a clutch.Wouldn't want to take the risk even though they may work flawlessly,but I wouldn't want to take the chance it would actually be the opposite.

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> I'm not speaking for all twin disc because not all of them maybe the same.
> 
> Mine chatters here and there and it also makes a racket when the clutch is depressed. I had people ask me what wrong with my car:lol: It sounds like a motorcycle with a dry clutch. Why it makes the sound, well you have a disc a floater plate and another disc the spin.


is that what it is?!! i bought my goat used and the owner before me had put in a twin disc spec clutch and when i push in the pedal, its so loud its not even funny. I took it to a number of mechanics and they all said it makes that noise normally. Even the guy who had put in the clutch on my car with the previous owner said yes it is supposed to do that. I hate that noise though :lol:


----------

